# Would you approve of this ventilation set up?



## Wantstogrowbuds (Jan 20, 2015)

[ame]http://www.amazon.ca/VenTech-IF6CF620-Inline-Virgin-Charcoal/dp/B0052ZPMAG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421785473&sr=8-1&keywords=ventech+filter+fan[/ame]

This is for a 1000w HPS/MH grow

Filter>Lights>Fan>Out

Basically what i'm wondering is will it pull enough air out of the tent? I also am unsure if its a push or pull or if that even matters or is reversible. Its got a rating of 445 cfm but i'm looking for something to pull air out. Is this what I need? Ordering today if so.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2015)

:bump::bump:


----------



## MR1 (Jan 20, 2015)

What is the size of your tent?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 21, 2015)

imo your set up is just fine ---filter light exhaust works just fine---a techy would have to chime in to give you the calculation for the cfm---look at the manufactures suggestion---so long as you got reasonable negative pressure you're good to go---more fresh air the better


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes that is what you need for a space no larger than 1320 cubic feet. That is a grow space that is length x width x height to get the cubic feet. 440cfm is cubic feet per minute, so that fan and filter would fully cycle the air within a room that is 1320, once every 3 minutes. That is the maximum as you want to cycle the air in your grow space at least once every 1-3 minutes. Depending on the type and amount of lighting and the amount of plants you have, cycling every 3 minutes may not be enough to keep the air cool enough. This is why you should test these setups before starting.

However, a 4'x4'x7.5' tent is 120cuft, and a 5'x5'x8' is 200cuft, so if you are not much bigger than that, then you are in very good shape, and may even have to get a fan speed controller to slow your fan down a bit.


----------

